# PSE Money Maker



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

I like this bow. The specs are good for finger shooting : 40" ATA and an 8" brace height. It looks like an old school bow but with modern materials.


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

Is that on the market now?


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

Ditto! Where can I get one of those?


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

PSE has them on their website but I didn't see what kind of wall it's got or let-off. I just looked briefly.


----------



## One Good Shot (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't know about the wall but these are the specs from the site.

*Specifications*
Axle-to-Axle: 40" 
Bow Weight: 4.2 
Brace Height: 8" 
IBO Speed: 310-302 
Let Off: 70% Effective 65% Actual


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I am very interested to hear what people think of this bow. I would really like to know if there is a wall, or the usual hybrid cam 'soft stop'.

It is supposed to be a real shooter according to PSE staff.

I wonder if it will make it into the stores in the UK?


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Great specs. King of ugly, though.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

It's not ugly, it has alternative attractiveness.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Just looking at it there seems to be a fair amount of mass that is going to move forwards on loose, that could mean hand shock.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I am planning on shooting one real soon....If the cams are like the X-Force, it should have a solid wall....I was hoping for a 38" X-Force this year, but no candy for Me this year....The grips on the PSE bows are (to Me) simple awesome...as much as I like the Hoyt grips, I still like the PSE grips better...I've shot alot of the '07 PSE bows, and they all shot stable...I wanted a MOJO, but a couple things kept Me from buying one....Is it Me, or does it look like the cams on this bow are on backwards??...The PSE line-up re-introduced the Shark this year...I was hoping for the Shark to have an X-Force type cam on it....dissapointment AGAIN....I'm leaning toward the new Hoyt with the long riser/short limbs, the "X-7"...41", 7 1/4" brace, and 305 I.B.O.....Harperman


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Check out this bow as a finger bow option....

40" ATA
7 1/4" BH
315-320fps IBO


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

My gripe is that most of the bows now made that are suitable for fingers are considered "competition" or "target" bows. Therefore you have fork out a lot of extra money for a bow that is basically the same as any other modern bow with a longer ata.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

NeilM said:


> It's not ugly, it has alternative attractiveness.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: If RK ever came to the finger shooter's forum this would be the "post of the day" winner!


----------



## plumber123 (Oct 22, 2007)

yes the moneymaker is not pretty, however how they shoot is.. very nice, and pse does make swwet bows!!


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Pretty don't put arrows in the middle of the target.


----------

